# 9/10 wt complete set up $250



## noffboy69 (Jun 26, 2016)

Like new (used twice) White River 9/10wt Kingfisher on Temple Forks Lefty Kreh Professional Series II 9’ 4pc 9wt rod with Remington hard case. Reel is spoiled with fly line and 200yds backing


----------

